
The “lagom” leader - hanifbbz
https://medium.com/@alexewerlof/the-lagom-leader-7f0ee4aec360
======
nabla9
>He wasn't insecure. His source of confidence came from within and he didn't
need anyone’s approval.

You can teach management. People can learn how to become great managers. You
can't build great leaders. Leadership qualities are personality qualities.

All that said, I think there is something in Swedish workplace culture enables
lagom leadership to succeed. When going gets tough, Swedes have 'fika'.

